# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  DEADLY SILENCE

## electricaleagle

On a windy Sunday in a small town an accident occurred in the cemetery where was full of people who had come to visit their loves. All the people died, but the policOn a windy Sunday in a small town an accident occurred in the cemetery where was full of people who had come to visit their loves. All the people died, but the police couldn’t find the bodies.
e couldn’t find the bodies.
http://electricaleagle.com/

----------

